# Hex Editor Version Mac?



## Imac7 (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour , je recherche une alternative de Hex Editor mais pour Mac.
J'aurais grandement besoin de vos lumières!!
Merci d'avance,
Imac7


----------



## mpergand (3 Octobre 2010)

Hex Fiend


----------



## ntx (3 Octobre 2010)

0xED
ou
HexEditor


Tu ne sembles pas maîtriser Google :rateau:


----------

